# All advice welcomed - please help



## Gb17 (Aug 31, 2016)

Quick history. Have not had sex for at least a year and a half now and before that it would have been less than once every 3 months and only then if she had had a drink. 

She says (and I believe her) that she just doesn't have any urge for it at all and that it's not me (she wouldn't want it with anyone). I have however, on more than one occasion, found her vibrator left out so I can only assume she still has needs. (I'm also fine with this, in fact that's quite hot)

For my part, I am making do in other ways but let's face it, that's kind of lonely.

We love each other very much but I have literally given up trying to initiate anything: for example we have a weekend away planned without the children however I know that she won't be even considering it as an opportunity and I know better than to try as she had said before that "she feels the weight of expectation" and it makes her feel bad.

Sorry if I've missed any vital info, please ask if so (first time poster on here-be gentle)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow. You are me 10 years ago. Even the "only if she had had a drink". It doesn't get better. Only worse. Get out now.


----------



## rafaelandy (May 8, 2013)

IMHO, without any other signs of infidelity, i think consulting a psychiatrist or marriage counselor is a wise and prudent move. find out the deeper reasons behind her behavior. not making love for 

over a year with the one you supposedly love is a very serious issue in your marriage. 

although we all know sex is not the only basis of a happy marriage, this issue is eating you up from the inside. this will eventually undermine your marriage and may eventually lead to it's demise. 

you still love each other, and this is a very positive sign you can still both work this out.

have more patience. don't give up yet. don't stop showing your love and loyalty to her.

convince her to seek help together.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Several of us here know how you feel and it really sucks. 

Have you ruled out medical / medication issues?

Has she always had a low interest in sex or is this new?

Is there anything else going on in your lives that might cause her to have little interest in sex now?


If none of those are true, and she is simply naturally low desire, then it is unlikely to get better. In that case you need to decide if you want to spend the rest of your life like this or not. Its a really difficult decision, and one that only you can make. Just be honest with yourself, don't stay with the hope that it will improve, it probably wont.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Gb17 said:


> Quick history. We're really 40s/late 30s. Have not had sex for at least a year and a half now and before that it would have been less than once every 3 months and only then if she had had a drink.
> 
> She says (and I believe her) that she just doesn't have any urge for it at all and that it's not me (she wouldn't want it with anyone). I have however, on more than one occasion, found her vibrator left out so I can only assume she still has needs.
> 
> ...


Here are some of the things I did:

1. Read and read and read. This place, MMSL, No more Mr. Nice guy, etc. etc.

2. Find out what bothers her about YOU. Maybe your weight, your interaction with her, perhaps you have temper. Change this about yourself. Become a better man, physically and emotionally.

3. Tell her like it is. I finally told my wife that unless the sex got better and got real, I was going to leave.

4. Learn how to f$ck. I thought I knew, and as it turns out, I knew shiit. Become the best lover you can be.

5. Apply #4. She may laugh at you and say you're crazy. It does not matter. Work it. In time, she will love it.

6. Never act upset if declined, ever.

7. Try to schedule sex. Try once a month first, then work your way up from that. Tell her, "On Sept. 8 at 10:00pm we ARE going to have sex. Get ready." 

8. I only say "I love you" after sex or if told first.

9. Listen to your wife. If she wants to talk for an hour about how her friend snubbed her during lunch, LISTEN intently.

10. Never make your wife seem insignificant or stupid. You married her, so treat her like she is the most important person in your life.

11. Become confident in your sexual abilities. Never be embarrassed of your own sexuality. Wanting sex and all that comes with it is completely NORMAL.

12. Study your wife in EVERYTHIG she says and does. I love watching tv with my wife because I learn what she finds attractive in a man, both physically and emotionally. (Become that attractive man)

13. Get away from the house every couple months at a hotel.
Hotels ALWAYS bring out mrs. nasty.

14. Keep track of her period and write down how receptive she is or not receptive on certain days.

15. Keep your penis in tip top shape. I jelq and I take Viagra. I groom and manscape. Keep it clean, real clean.

16. Learn how to munch on the vajaja. You might think you know, but what she needs is for you to go down there and pitch a tent for the evening. If you think X amount of time is adequate, triple it. 

17. If it's not working, always have the vibrator handy. It's not a fail if she has an orgasm. If you need to use the lawnmower, so be it.

The list is endless.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Gb17 said:


> Quick history. We're really 40s/late 30s. Have not had sex for at least a year and a half now and before that it would have been less than once every 3 months and only then if she had had a drink.
> 
> She says (and I believe her) that she just doesn't have any urge for it at all and that it's not me (she wouldn't want it with anyone). I have however, on more than one occasion, found her vibrator left out so I can only assume she still has needs.
> 
> ...



The "weight of expectation" is also called anxiety. I am familiar with this and have conquered it.

She feels like she is expected to feel something she simply doesn't know how to manufacture. But she doesn't understand that she doesn't have to feel aroused in order to agree to have sex. She is a strict responder. She does not feel any arousal and so she turns down sex, (not in the mood) But what you both need to understand is that given time and a willingness to try, she can become aroused.

Women (responsive desire responders are typically women) don't recognize that their sexual response pattern is not at all similar to a man's.

Women do not want sex until they get aroused and since they're not aroused they turn down sex.

A man doesn't need to be aroused to want sex.

To understand how it feels to be a responder it would be like a man not wanting sex unless he already had an erection.

So where did that erection come from? 

Explain to your wife you want to try something this weekend. She will have sex both Friday night and Saturday night. She doesn't have to pretend to want it or pretend to be into it. She just has to be open to you trying to get her aroused. This doesn't have to lead to sex and it might even be good to arouse her and NOT have sex just so she can feel the difference in her body. Being aroused means she wants sex but if she only wants sex when aroused how does she become aroused? Where did that erection come from?

You and your wife need to agree to tackle the sex problem, and it is a big problem. Now is the time for being open and honest. You can't be happy in a sexless marriage and if she wants a happy marriage she must work with you to figure out what prevents her from allowing you to arouse her so that she wants sex.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> *Women (responsive desire responders are typically women) don't recognize that their sexual response pattern is not at all similar to a man's.
> 
> Women do not want sex until they get aroused and since they're not aroused they turn down sex.*


 @Gb17 The above two lessons are so easy to learn the hard way via years of frustration, but please take Anon's word for it. Now assuming this is what you have to find a way to work through, here is what I advise:

1) Put your foot down and insist that the two of you both need to put an effort into improving intimacy. 

2) Insisting on a hug can be problematic, so tell her that you just want to lie naked together and rub each other's backs and that you are ready to try that with her at any time when she is ready. Also claim that for the purpose of this exercise is to connect emotionally and that sex will not happen, even if you get aroused.

3) while doing the exercise above talk to your wife about what she needs from you to improve emotional intimacy as that is important to you. Be honest with her about your sex drive and let her know that you do not expect hers to be the same, but that your attraction to her should make her feel loved and that you want her help in learning ways to express that without causing her anxiety. 

4) *Listen* to her during steps 1), 2), & 3). Don't argue with her even if you feel she is wrong. If she claims to feel a certain way, take that at face value. THEN work on how best to help her deal with those feelings and improve meta emotions (how you feel about how you feel).

Then take things one step at a time and be patient.

Hope that helps.

Badsanta 


PS: A good example of meta emotions is imagine feeling sick to your stomach about making a bad bet in Las Vegas, but then realizing overall you are still $10,000 ahead, so you remind yourself that you can't win them all and you cheer yourself right up! Feeling sick to your stomach is your primary emotion, but your complex response to cheer yourself up would be your meta emotions.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

UMP said:


> Here are some of the things I did:
> 
> 1. Read and read and read. This place, MMSL, No more Mr. Nice guy, etc. etc.
> 
> ...



As much as I would like to pick on @UMP he makes a very good list.

While #4 is important, do NOT implement it until you at first are able to determine when she is finally receptive.

I know from my wife, that the time of day can be a HUGE factor in terms of her sexual receptivity. My wife is NOT a morning person, so I steer clear of her at that time, other than a good morning hug and perhaps a short back rub to help get her going. Her ideal time is just after a light lunch. By bedtime her patience for anything is long gone and she just needs some space. So this is the time I try to help with dinner for the kids if I have anything left energy wise. 

Badsanta


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I will assume you are in reasonably good shape, not obese or otherwise terribly unattractive. If that is not true, then you have to remedy that first.

Assuming you are okay that way, then here's what I would do:

Tell her you are going to have a sex life.

Either with her or without her; it's her choice.

Then if she says "With me", then tell her how often and when, e.g., "Every Monday and Thursday, for 30 minutes".

If she won't do that, then you don't have a marriage and need to call a lawyer.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> I will assume you are in reasonably good shape, not obese or otherwise terribly unattractive. If that is not true, then you have to remedy that first.
> 
> Assuming you are okay that way, then here's what I would do:
> 
> ...




The me version 2.0 swoons at the decisiveness. The me version 1.0 would show you the door. 

Better to be assertive and collaborative first and then be decisive.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> The "weight of expectation" is also called anxiety. I am familiar with this and have conquered it.
> 
> She feels like she is expected to feel something she simply doesn't know how to manufacture. But she doesn't understand that she doesn't have to feel aroused in order to agree to have sex. She is a strict responder. She does not feel any arousal and so she turns down sex, (not in the mood) But what you both need to understand is that given time and a willingness to try, she can become aroused.
> 
> ...


Great, great post. 

I would love to hear how you retrained yourself out of the "weight of expectation".

I don't totally shut out my husband because of it, but can relate to the feeling of anxiety that first washes over me when I know I am expected to be intimate. It feels as if I am being pushed on stage for a performance, and feeling anxiety is counterproductive to feeling relaxed and aroused. 

I feel fortunate that my husband is very patient with me and is happy to continue with me even if it takes me awhile to get aroused. I sometimes feel like unless it happens organically I can't figure out how to get there. Sounds ridiculous, right? Sometimes I turn down sex because it seems like a monumental amount of work and I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I have been able to stop expecting sex from my wife. Even in situations where it might normally be expected, say an anniversary trip to a tropical island, I don't expect it, and not disappointed when it doesn't happen. 

Its OK, but there is a significant negative effect on our relationship. She feels like a friend, or sister. It is different and clearly inferior to the sort of romantic relationship we have had during the brief times when our sex life was good. 

You can turn down sex when you don't feel like it, but long term there is a real cost - your relationship will not be the same. You risk becoming more like business partners than lovers. 






kag123 said:


> Great, great post.
> 
> I would love to hear how you retrained yourself out of the "weight of expectation".
> 
> ...


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Gb17 said:


> We love each other very much but I have literally given up trying to initiate anything


Why do you think someone who doesn't care about your happiness loves you?

Why do you love someone who doesn't care about your happiness?

EDIT: To be clear, I'm not saying that if she loves you, she'll have sex with you. I'm saying that if she loves you she should be willing to work on the problem, hopefully doing someting like what Anon Pink suggests


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> The "weight of expectation" is also called anxiety. I am familiar with this and have conquered it.
> 
> She feels like she is expected to feel something she simply doesn't know how to manufacture. But she doesn't understand that she doesn't have to feel aroused in order to agree to have sex. She is a strict responder. She does not feel any arousal and so she turns down sex, (not in the mood) But what you both need to understand is that given time and a willingness to try, she can become aroused.
> 
> ...


Also, it turns out that some men have the expectation that their wife will feel the same spontaneous arousal that they feel.

That's just as big a problem.


----------



## straightshooter (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok, now I am just a simple "C" student here so I am not going to give you any scientific advice. But to a simpleton like me there are only a few things going on here
(1) your wife has some deep mental issues going on and you need a sex therapist BADLY. And if you had normal sexual life befoere a year and a half ago, this makes therapy more vital to figure it out.
(2) she is not attracted to you any more and wants out of the marriage and just cannot tell you. Her using the "rabbit" would be a clear indication she is not void of any sexual desire, right?????
(3) she is getting it from somewhere else and does not want sex with you because that is "cheating" on her boyfriend. Women who cannot compartmentalize in many cases have to make their husbands unattractive or repulsive in order to justify in their minds what they are doing.

Your best bet in any of these cases is to face them head on and get some answers rather than playing ostrich and being miserable.

Hope you work it out


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I wonder what that weight of expectation will feel like once you start talking about moving on.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I wonder what that weight of expectation will feel like once you start talking about moving on.


If he starts talking about moving out if she's not PUTTING out, they* both *might find themselves...without!

If he threatens, he might get sex, but not without a lot of resentment. 

No one likes to be threatened.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Vega said:


> If he starts talking about moving out if she's not PUTTING out, they* both *might find themselves...without!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol how would that be any different for him? He's already without. She gave away her power over him by her own choice. What's left to take away? Her fake 'words only' love? Ha. Good luck.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

kag123 said:


> Great, great post.
> 
> I would love to hear how you retrained yourself out of the "weight of expectation".
> 
> ...


Thanks!

It was a long process but it essentially boils down to positive self talk. I found that the times when sex would be expected were the worst, followed by (later on in the process) the times when I had planned something sexy. I used positive self talk and focused on determination not to chicken out and avoid it. Avoiding that which causes anxiety only encourages more anxiety.

But you're lucky in that you have been open with your husband about feeling anxious when sex is scheduled and he has responded well. Allowing your husband to help you and encourage you is a lot more than I could do.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I agree and this is the quandary that many people find themselves in. 

Many people, myself included, feel that sex in response to a threat is not desirable. So saying "if we don't have sex, I'm divorcing you" really is a form of a threat. If your partner says "OK, I'll sleep with you" and does- you may wind up in a situation worse than the one you started with. Now you are getting reluctant duty sex, and they are having unwanted sex. Both worse than no sex at all. 



Vega said:


> If he starts talking about moving out if she's not PUTTING out, they* both *might find themselves...without!
> 
> If he threatens, he might get sex, but not without a lot of resentment.
> 
> No one likes to be threatened.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

uhtred said:


> I agree and this is the quandary that many people find themselves in.
> 
> Many people, myself included, feel that sex in response to a threat is not desirable. So saying "if we don't have sex, I'm divorcing you" really is a form of a threat. If your partner says "OK, I'll sleep with you" and does- you may wind up in a situation worse than the one you started with. Now you are getting reluctant duty sex, and they are having unwanted sex. Both worse than no sex at all.


I think that if/when a person is truly ready to walk out the door, an ultimatum can actually help turn around a sexless marriage...there are caveats, however.

If the reasons for the marriage being sexless are fixable (and in some cases they are), then it can sometimes work. It is not a guarantee and yes, the LD spouse may say "don't let the screen door hit you on the way out". Or even worse maybe, they may "try" and fail...leaving you both even more hurt by it all.

But I have seen only a few sexless marriages really turn around and improve (Anon's is one, though hers is a work in progress...which is normal), and they were ones where a true and honest ultimatum was made because the HD spouse is really ready to walk.

Sometimes, it takes this to shake both spouses out of their issues and freaks them out so much because there is underlying love and compatibility there (somewhere underneath it all) so they just honestly feel like "wait....NO....I don't want to lose you....and I know I can work on this".

Then if the hard work is done to correct whatever went wonky, the boat can actually be turned around and get headed back in the right direction.

Anon and her husband have been through a whole lot of life, traumas, horrible medical stuff, multiple deaths in the family...all this on top of their relationship and sex issues that cropped up along the way. They both went into marriage without much sexual self-awareness. They were definitely headed toward divorce when Anon had her awakening...and then the subsequent ultimatum conversations.

Her H loves her. He wants to sexually fulfill her and wants to be sexually fulfilled himself.

This is where they match. They both had/have sexual issues which prevented them both from being fulfilled, it wasn't actually just the other partner's fault. When they finally started unpacking everything, they found some common ground....the desire to get it on with each other, if it could be more fulfilling to them both.

They have both come an amazing distance in the time I've been reading their story here, and through the friendship I have with Anon. 

I have always hoped they make it, and not only make it, but make it BIG and become the best lovers each other could imagine for each other.

But if they don't....if they can't...they will both know they really did try, really did want to feel that passion together, and really loved each other deeply.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I think that if/when a person is truly ready to walk out the door, an ultimatum can actually help turn around a sexless marriage...there are caveats, however.
> 
> If the reasons for the marriage being sexless are fixable (and in some cases they are), then it can sometimes work. It is not a guarantee and yes, the LD spouse may say "don't let the screen door hit you on the way out". Or even worse maybe, they may "try" and fail...leaving you both even more hurt by it all.
> 
> ...


It's always fabulous when things work out. I love happy endings. :smile2:

Unfortunately, it seems that the majority of sexless marriages don't work out. And even worse, sometimes the one who wants sex the most--and the one who decides to leave or_ throwing down an ultimatum_, is the one with the lion's share of the issues leading to marriage becoming sexless. Not saying this is always the case, but enough to not be overlooked.

Pride, ego, ignorance, etc. often prevents us from seeing our own issues. We could be ending something that WE were responsible for creating in the first place. And of course, we'll keep dragging our 'baggage' into the next relationship.

And the next...
And the _next_.............


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Vega said:


> It's always fabulous when things work out. I love happy endings. :smile2:
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems that the majority of sexless marriages don't work out. And even worse, sometimes the one who wants sex the most--and the one who decides to leave or_ throwing down an ultimatum_, is the one with the lion's share of the issues leading to marriage becoming sexless. Not saying this is always the case, but enough to not be overlooked.
> 
> ...


Yes.

It is up to each of us to become sexually self-aware as individuals, and then to go after our own fulfillment. Some never really get there.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

uhtred said:


> I agree and this is the quandary that many people find themselves in.
> 
> Many people, myself included, feel that sex in response to a threat is not desirable. So saying "if we don't have sex, I'm divorcing you" really is a form of a threat. If your partner says "OK, I'll sleep with you" and does- you may wind up in a situation worse than the one you started with. Now you are getting reluctant duty sex, and they are having unwanted sex. Both worse than no sex at all.


Or they pretend to be enthusiastic, just out of fear of losing the partner.

Any pretending just seems so wrong to me. People need to be themselves, and trust that they can eventually find a partner, if they want one, who likes them just the way they are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

My experience with this is that while I didn't threaten to leave (though I was about to), I did let my wife know how much this mattered. She tried and for a few months we had what appeared to be a very good sex life for both of us. But then it gradually fell apart again. Two more times I talked to her and things started up again, but then declined more quickly each time. 

The only conclusion I can reach is that she really does not want an active sex life. That she will make a huge effort to keep from losing me, but that it isn't something she wants. I don't want sex on those terms.

That leaves me with the choice of leave or live with minimal sex. All things considered, I've decided to stay. 






Faithful Wife said:


> I think that if/when a person is truly ready to walk out the door, an ultimatum can actually help turn around a sexless marriage...there are caveats, however.
> 
> If the reasons for the marriage being sexless are fixable (and in some cases they are), then it can sometimes work. It is not a guarantee and yes, the LD spouse may say "don't let the screen door hit you on the way out". Or even worse maybe, they may "try" and fail...leaving you both even more hurt by it all.
> 
> ...


----------



## bilbag (Aug 3, 2016)

Gb17 said:


> We love each other very much but I have literally given up trying to initiate anything: for example we have a weekend away planned without the children however I know that she won't be even considering it as an opportunity and I know better than to try as she had said before that "she feels the weight of expectation" and it makes her feel bad.
> 
> Sorry if I've missed any vital info, please ask if so (first time poster on here-be gentle)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here's the gentle version.
You both love each other very much so there is a good chance you can find a solution to your sexless marriage. I went through it for 9 yrs and then the agony led me to look elsewhere. It was not a threat when I told W that maybe she can find someone else who will make her happy. She decided to make changes to bring back sex. That summer was great! Sex was better than ever. Then things slowed down. And three years later (this year) the loneliness led me to look elsewhere again. Maybe W can find someone who can make her happy. She said she will try sex again. And sex was still great, but not frequent. So I think a couple truly in love, like yourselves and ourselves, will figure out a way to solve their sex problems. It may take a realization that one is going to lose a loved one though to wake them up. Good luck.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

UMP said:


> .
> 7. Try to schedule sex. Try once a month first, then work your way up from that. Tell her, "On Sept. 8 at 10:00pm we ARE going to have sex. Get ready.".


Going from once a year to once a month is the LD equivalent of cycling vs jetpack.

A partner with functioning self preservation neurons will follow your ideas, but I'm not very confident most such partners have many such neurons left.


----------



## Gb17 (Aug 31, 2016)

OP here. Thank you for all the replies and advice. Still at a bit of a loss but she's got enough other stuff going on at the minute without me adding to it.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

Gb17 said:


> OP here. Thank you for all the replies and advice. Still at a bit of a loss but she's got enough other stuff going on at the minute without me adding to it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


And when she sees that you're willing to take a backseat to every other issue in her life, she'll keep coming up with more issues to keep you there and not have to worry about your needs.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Gb17 said:


> Have not had sex for at least a year and a half now...





Gb17 said:


> OP here. Thank you for all the replies and advice. Still at a bit of a loss but *she's got enough other stuff going on at the minute without me adding to it.*


That OR she is so successful at avoiding intimacy that she now even has you trained to come up with excuses for her.

Bottom line, if your wife makes you feel like you are just one more thing on her list that she does not have enough time to "deal with," that is NOT how spouses should make each other feel.


----------



## Begin again (Jul 4, 2016)

UMP said:


> Here are some of the things I did:
> 
> 1. Read and read and read. This place, MMSL, No more Mr. Nice guy, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


UMP - if my husband had taken your advice, I'd be in my own home now instead of an apartment.

It takes a strong man to follow your guidance, and I applaud the man who does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Begin again said:


> UMP - if my husband had taken your advice, I'd be in my own home now instead of an apartment.
> 
> It takes a strong man to follow your guidance, and I applaud the man who does.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I really don't consider myself a strong man, at all. I pray a lot and I am VERY motivated by a wife who digs me. :grin2:

The reward is MUCH greater than the sacrifice.


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

I am sorry you have a wife like this. I wouldn't bother going away for the weekend if there is no intimacy. I would leave truly. You are wasting your time if she prefers a vibrator to you.


----------



## Sparta (Sep 4, 2014)

OP you might want to listen to * straightshooter *
You need to read books on how to a man, you're too nice, you need to read that book * no more Mr. nice guy *.And I can't emphasize on listening to straight shooters post it might be someone else OK. Learn how to be an alpha read all the books you need to. She's not attracted to you anymore that's a bad sign Dude.

Posted for my iPhone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Decade after decade the flame dies down, the flesh weakens, the binding and urging chemicals become dilute. The juices no longer the body heal.

Dagnabbit! Father Time and your heartless Mother.....Nature. I curse you. 

Laugh at my predicament at your peril. I will never die, but will be reborn in YOUR sorry image.

Mock Me? Nay...mock Thyself....I am Thee seed.

-----------SunCMars-------------


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Decade after decade the flame dies down, the flesh weakens, the binding and urging chemicals become dilute. The juices no longer the body heal.
> 
> Dagnabbit! Father Time and your heartless Mother.....Nature. I curse you.
> 
> ...



Roses are red
Violets are blue
Something something something 
She won't have sex with you. 



Am I doing this right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> Something something something
> She won't have sex with you.
> ...


Yeppir!

Fozzy Wuzzy was a bear, 
Fozzy Wuzzy had no hair,
Fozzy Wuzzy wasn't fuzzy, 
Wazz he?


----------



## Gb17 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks again (OP here) for all the (genuine) replies. Will keep you informed of any movement

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

